# Aux. socket pins?



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

On my 2011 Rapido 7066DF there is an auxilliary plug and socket (AUX.1) in the TV cabinet which is switched from the main control panel and intended to supply 12v to the TV etc.
It has four pins, three of which are wired, they are designated:

AUX.1
+APD
MASSE

AUX.1 is a 12v positive supply
MASSE is an earth (negative) 
+APD also appears to be a 12v positive supply.

I'm assuming that the +APD terminal is supposed to be an indicator terminal for satellite dish folding on engine start - am I correct?
If so, what voltage should show on this terminal when ignition is off or on? And should it switch off when the supply to the socket is turned off at the main panel?

Any info would be appreciated, photo below (hopefully).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dunno, but bump.....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> On my 2011 Rapido 7066DF there is an auxilliary plug and socket (AUX.1) in the TV cabinet which is switched from the main control panel and intended to supply 12v to the TV etc.
> It has four pins, three of which are wired, they are designated:
> 
> AUX.1
> ...


+APD is the D+ Signal to switch the folding dish down. It should be present when the engine is started as per the fridge 12v switch etc. I never played around to ascertain whether it was present when the control panel was switched off.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That's what I assumed Ray - but it seems to have battery voltage present all the time, ignition on or off. 
I haven't looked what happens when you start the engine yet - arms not long enough..

I'll have to have another go with the meter tomorrow - unless someone else knows better??????


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking at the pic logically I think aux1 will be a permanent 12v and +APD an ignition controlled supply,(as per Ray).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> That's what I assumed Ray - but it seems to have battery voltage present all the time, ignition on or off.
> I haven't looked what happens when you start the engine yet - arms not long enough..
> 
> I'll have to have another go with the meter tomorrow - unless someone else knows better??????


I would assume that it does not change state until the alternator output rises above 12.5v or so?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Quite possibly Ray.

I'll need to grow my arms longer overnight.:surprise:

Or I suppose I could always ask SWMBO to help me?

OK, OK, I'll concentrate on growing the arms - it's less hassle.:wink2:

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to report that it's all up and working now. It turned out that what was confusing me yesterday seems to have been down to having the hook-up connected.

I have to say though that the dish auto-fold logic leaves me unimpressed.
It works fine when the AUX1 socket is left switched on, dish folds no problem when the engine starts. But if the AUX1 switch is off (as it always is with us - we never leave the TV and sat receivers on standby) then the auto-fold doesn't work when the engine starts.:surprise:
Presumably due to the system needing a supply at both the + AND D+ terminals to go into auto-fold?

I'll still need to remember to do a quick look outside before moving off.:frown2:


----------

